# Heavy Matting?



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I'm ashmed to say I've had a porblem keepign up with Harleys grooming the past month, and he's got lots of little matts, medium matts, big matts and larrrge matts scattered around him...

My problem is, that my parents refuse to pay to take him to a groomers(I usually do it myself, but we havent had anywhere to wash him for weeeks) and I havent the money to pay for it myself...
I have a 10 blade, and borrowed a 4F off my friend.... but I have no idea whether these will either work, or make him baldylooking?

We've got some 'family friends' coming over this friday, and they want him looking good for them.. but I dont know how to!!???
I have no idea where to start, to get the matts out and shave him....

Does anyone have any advice for me?
Thank you!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Shave his torso and sides of neck with a #4. FFT with the #10 Spend some time dematting his legs. Scissor them and blend them into his body.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I wish I could scissor them, but the only scissors I have are heavy duty paper scissors :s


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Leooonie said:


> I wish I could scissor them, but the only scissors I have are heavy duty paper scissors :s


I'd still give it a try.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

You can try using the 4F, but it may not work if he is heavily matted. The 10 will go through the mats, but he will look baldy for a few weeks. Option 2 is to use the 10 on the body and demat the legs and use the 4 on those. That way his legs won't look so scrawny.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

do you have a bathtub to bath him in?

If so, this is what'd I'd do if you can't take him to the groomers.

Get him bathed really well and just lightly towel dry him. Using your 4 blade, start clippering off starting at the neck and work you way back to the tail. Then start down the sides, legs etc. Make sure you are plugged into a GFIC outlet when clipping wet, but I'll tell you, it's so much easier to get a longer blade thru coat this way and you don't have to "skin" them down with a 10 blade and make them look like a peeled onion. 

After dry, go back over with your 4 and even up any rough edges. 

Honestly tho, WHY do you have a poodle if you can't/don't have the means to keep it groomed either yourself or by a professional?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I also wondered why she has a poodle. If it were me, I'd lather him up and wet shave him with the 10 blade. The "Baldie Beans" look is great if they have no money and feel there is no need for a prefessional grooming. He deserves to be as LOW maintainence as possible for the dogs sake. Put a sweater on him for the company....he'll look cute. Why do you only groom him and make him look "cute" for company?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I also want to add that if you are a young teen and only have some cheap paper scissors and zero money...I very much admire you for coming on a public forum and asking for help. Just the fact that YOU reached out to help your little poodle is admirable and I dont want to sound mean...but I honestly would remove every single mat by shaving smoothly with the 10 blade and starting over. By the holidays, he will be perfect and by simply combing, he will stay nice. With no place to wash him, just keep him out of mud and filth. Do your best to feed him quality human grade meats in addition to whatever he gets and he will have better quality of fur when it does come back in.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree that for him it's probably the easiest to shave everything off with a 10. I mean, head and ears and EVERYTHING off. Yes, he'll be butt nekkid, but it will be a huge help for everyone, it will last for longer and he'll still be spunky (they look silly if you try leave the head and ears though IMO, if you're gonna take them so short, do it EVERYWHERE)

You might be able to get the 4 through it, but you might not either. You might be able to demat the legs and head too. If you are serious about trying, then go for it, but IMO the easiest thing for everyone is to take everything off!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree, shave that sucker down! He'll be much more comfortable, mats can be very painful to a dog, think of your dogs welfare first instead of what your friends think of your dogs appearance.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I would check with local groomers and see if there is an opportunity for barter ... trade some hours of work in exchange for grooming for your dog. 

Some of the groomers that post here might have some idea as to what would be valuable services to trade for grooming.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If he is very matted, shave him down, as advised above. Then invest in a brush and a steel comb (they don't need to be top quality expensive ones), and a set of clip on combs to fit your clippers. Brush and comb him through regularly, and keep his coat as short as works for you - the clip on combs will let you choose different lengths without having to buy lots of different blades. Get some inexpensive scissors - the Wahl ones are cheap and sharp - not nearly as good as professional expensive ones, but infinitely easier and better than paper scissors!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Just wanted to say a couple of you are jumping to prettty big conclusions about me...
I've been able to keep him well groomed and given him frequent groomings sicne Ive had him.. for over a year now..
I've invested my money in his brushes, and combs, as well as all my other equipment.
Ive been asking my parents to help me brush him, but they refuse. All they do is talk to him constantly and buy his food and vaccs. ...
I'd LOVE some scissors for my birthday, but I asked last year and didnt get them, and havent got a way of buying them :/

And... my parents are completely image obsessed. THEY insist the dog looks 'nice'. they even bought him a new bed (which because he lurvess mud will get dirty soon)..
I used our bathtub, but its being 'worked' on and I would't bathed him sooner and shaved him much sooner (his hair is verry long) if it hadnt been for them taking so long over it..

Ive chopped off most of his lower body hair and around his legs, so he looks like a stray..but he's not in pain!

Luckily, because of my parents self obsession they did give in to my pleas to get at least a mobile dog groomer down, so luckily hes actually getting done on Thursday....

Im sorry I sound sooo annoyed.. but.. it'd be nice if you wouldnt call me image obsessed, or uncaring about my dog just because I'm younger than you and not experienced. I'm very proud of him 

Thank you all those that gave me advice. I think this winter Im going to try and keep him shorter then see how it goes in spring with growing it.. see if it's stopped coat changing so much.


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree that shaving him down with the ten is the best idea, he will feel soooo much better. Just be careful not to "force" the blade through the matting, as it is easy to cut him, and if the blade is too dull it could be easy to cut him. Also, if you put a sweater on him this winter, make sure to take it off everyday and brush him, as the sweater will cause him to matt quicker than usual.In the future, always make sure to brush out mats before you bath him, as they act like a wool sweater and can shrink tighter when they dry. A comb and slicker brush are your best tools for brushing. Hope this helps.


----------

